# LED Lighting Options



## bchbum16

Hello All!

I'm working on getting a tank going again but unfortunately my old light is dead. I've looked into LED lights as they appear to work well compared to my old T5 HO. 

I am setting up 72 gallon bow front. 48" long, looking at a substrate to lid depth of ~18". I'm wanting a decent planted tank, but not looking for a low tech system. I've never used CO2 or anything and don't feel like experimenting with it on this tank. 

I'm really looking for recommendations on fixtures, would love to stay below 150 but if I need to spend more I can. I looked at the Finnex Planted+ 24/7 (normal and SE) but I have no idea if they are decent lights. Any suggestions would be helpful!

Thanks!


----------



## lohachata

Sam's club has 48" LED Shoplights for $35.00.i am in the process of switching over our entire fishroom...


----------



## TheOldSalt

Costco has them too. They last a long time and are cheap compared to aquarium lights, and work about as well.

As for Finnex, I've heard good and bad. I don't know enough to decide.


----------



## lohachata

just got an add for BJ's and they have them for $27.00..the wife is using my 100 gallon Metaframe tank to keep her succulents in..a single 4 ft. LED light is used and the plants are growing like crazy ; and a couple are even blooming..


----------

